# Worried about DVI-HDMI with phillips 42PF9630A



## dc_1996 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello I am new to this board and I have learned so much just from reading everyone elses inputs. Here is my concern.  I am going to puchase a Phillips 42PF9630A and this plasma has 2 HDMI inputs which I like for the future. The problem is that my 811 has just a DVI-D output. I know I can get a DVI - HDMI cable for the conversion but I want to know if this is going to work with my 811 or am I going to run into problems? I have been hearing people having bad luck with going from DVI to HDMI. This phillips does not have a DVI input just HDMI and component. Please help for some advice before I make a big purchase like this.

Thanks


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Welcome dc_1996

It's hit or miss. Some have had issues, and others have been satisfied with the results of converting the DVI.

I do not have any displays with HDMI in my house, so I haven't tried for myself. If you have any issues with converting your 811's DVI to HDMI, not much you can do other than using the Component Video on AV 1 or AV 3 for HD content.

By the way, there is a firmware upgrade available for that display. You can find more info about that here.


----------



## dc_1996 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I guess I just have to take that chance. I was impressed with this plasma. This is a big plus from philips to offer updates on there firmware. I hope others can update me on there experience with DVI to HDMI.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

dc_1996 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I guess I just have to take that chance. I was impressed with this plasma. This is a big plus from philips to offer updates on there firmware. I hope others can update me on there experience with DVI to HDMI.


I have a 37 inch Philips Plasma, I do not think you will be disappointed, that is provided you do not live any higher than 1400 feet above sea level. :grin:

There are powered DVI to HDMI converter/switching boxes, these are far more costly though.


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

In my experience it appears there are some quality differences in DVI to HDMI converters or cables. I am using cables from BetterCables.com that have worked flawlessly on the 811, wish I could say the same for the 921 that has its share of compatibilty woe (see 921 forum). I agree with Jason, as long as you keep your plasma in stretch or zoom mode you will be ok (that is, no burn in) at low altitude. I am at 8000 ft so can only use LCDs without frying the display.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

kckucera said:


> In my experience it appears there are some quality differences in DVI to HDMI converters or cables. I am using cables from BetterCables.com that have worked flawlessly on the 811, wish I could say the same for the 921 that has its share of compatibilty woe (see 921 forum). I agree with Jason, as long as you keep your plasma in stretch or zoom mode you will be ok (that is, no burn in) at low altitude. I am at 8000 ft so can only use LCDs without frying the display.


8000 ft? Holy Cow, where do you live, in a Cessna? :lol: 
Just kidding.


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> 8000 ft? Holy Cow, where do you live, in a Cessna? :lol:
> Just kidding.


Naw, just overlooking downtown Denver from 2800 ft above in the foothills, does make me closer to the the Dish signal .


----------



## ferrarislave (Sep 19, 2005)

I have a 32" Philips LCD TV, and I am using a Belkin Pure AV 16 foot DVI to HDMI cable, and I have no PQ issues at all. I would try it, if not just use component until Dishnetwork has a worthwhile receiver with HDMI. 

From my experience it works fine, can't comnent on yours.


----------



## auburn2 (Sep 8, 2005)

I had a toshiba with a HDMI, I hooked it up to the 811 with a DVI-to-HDMI cable and it worked fine.


----------



## BrianMis (Mar 30, 2005)

As long as you use a good cable you shouldn't have any PQ issues at all. HDMI is backward compatable with DVI (minus the audio). All the HDMI to DVI cable is doing is mapping the video pins on the HDMI side to the proper pins on the DVI side. They are both digital connections. You should be good to go.


----------

